# Texas Eagle 421 - AUStin to ALPine TX (Deobard in SAN?)



## Redbodega (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi All,

Thinking of taking the '421 Texas Eagle' from AUStin, TX (Departure May 25th 6:30PM CST) to ALPine, TX (arrival Thursday May 62th, 2016 10:28AM CST). I see that on the '21 Texas Eagle' that there is a 3 hr. and 25 minute layover from 9:55PM to 2:45AM in (SAS) San Antionio Texas, station. If I reserve a seat on the '421 Texas Eagle' will I have to de-board the train in San Antonio for the 3 hr. and 25 minute layover, or will I be allowed to remain on the train during the transition? Thanks in advance for any assistance y'all can provide in helping me plan my trip. 

Regards, 

Redbodega


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 12, 2016)

If your are indeed in the 421 coach or sleeper, you will be allowed to remain on the train, even during switching operations.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 12, 2016)

You will need to be on 421 the through Coach 2115 and the through Sleeper 2130, both on the rear of 21 out of Chicago. Once the passengers for San Antonio have gotten off the train, the upper doors are locked, and the lower center door will be closed so the two cars can be switched to the SL from NOL. Sometimes they move the cars north of the station to wait. The switch is smooth, many people sleep through it.

If you do get off you may not be able to re board due to the switching. Some people get off and walk to Denny's for a meal, coffee, and some conversation.

FYI - if the train departs AUS on time at 6:30PM, you should arrive SAS early by 1 hr 10 min. or 8:45PM.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 13, 2016)

As Lonestar said, if you booked "train" 421 from AUS, your car will be switch for you. If you wish, you can stay onboard and sleep. (The switching is so smooth that most times I go to sleep before arrival and do not wake up until the train has left!)

If you booked "train" 21 "connecting" to "train" 1, then you must detain and reboard upon the arrival of the SL.


----------

